# Big Brother Starts Tonight.............



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

ooh: and I'm not going to watch, so lads looks like I'm going to be on here all night! :lol: also 710 is going to be glued to the screen so I might get a sneaky buy in somewhere!

Anybody else hate the show? all comments welcome, well I'm not going anywhere! :lol:

Andy :naughty:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yep it's a pile of ooh: watched the first two and that was it


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

:cry2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I like to watch the first episode to see the desperate nut cases trying to get in...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Only good thing about it is....................we get more time here! with out been nagged 'YOU SPEND TOOOO MUCH TIME ON THAT BLOODY COMPUTER LOOKING AT WATCHES' :lol:

Andy


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I wait for the Euro2008 and give Big Brothel a miss as I always had. :yes:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Yep it's a pile of ooh: watched the first two and that was it


Agree, it was a novelty which has now worn off


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

rev said:


> Only good thing about it is....................we get more time here! with out been nagged 'YOU SPEND TOOOO MUCH TIME ON THAT BLOODY COMPUTER LOOKING AT WATCHES' :lol:
> 
> Andy


Yes u beuty ,710 will be destracted :rltb: :rltb: :band: :beach:


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I read, I think it was BBC website, where they give some descriptions of the contestant's, that one has a Â£13000 wristwatch :blink:

I will have to record Hero's and see what this watch is............probably an expensive fashion watch.

Derek


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh crap forgot about Hero's have to fire up the recorder!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Apparently contestant's no. 1 (a couple) pawned his Rolex to pay for his Mrs 'boob' job!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

She looks like a horse! Err not watching just heard the 710 say something...............................


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

rev said:


> Only good thing about it is....................we get more time here! with out been nagged 'YOU SPEND TOOOO MUCH TIME ON THAT BLOODY COMPUTER LOOKING AT WATCHES' :lol:
> 
> Andy


Too true mate, just told her to **** off upstairs, I've got the laptop on and House is on 5, a wee dram next to me and a bag of nobby's nuts!

BB is ***** and intend to miss every single second this year!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

pg tips said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > Only good thing about it is....................we get more time here! with out been nagged 'YOU SPEND TOOOO MUCH TIME ON THAT BLOODY COMPUTER LOOKING AT WATCHES' :lol:
> ...


Like your style Mate!, might go and get myself a nice brew!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I for one won't be watching it. It's the biggest load of ooh: that's ever had the misfortune of being screened IMHO. I despise it. :taz:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Apparently contestant's no. 1 (a couple) pawned his Rolex to pay for his Mrs 'boob' job!


I only just met her and shes wearing me Rolex :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stuart Davies said:


> Apparently contestant's no. 1 (a couple) pawned his Rolex to pay for his Mrs 'boob' job!


Dumb b*****d


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


> Apparently contestant's no. 1 (a couple) pawned his Rolex to pay for his Mrs 'boob' job!


"Boob" job? Only one of them? :lol:

No, not watching. Can't believe it's been going for 9 years now. The first was interesting, but now it's just the worst sort of TV IMO


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

rev said:


> Anybody else hate the show?


I absolutely *despise* the show and the desperate exhibitionists that will be clogging up the television for the next however long it's going to be on for.

I don't watch a lot of television any more but when I do it would be nice to be able to watch something worthwhile.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Apparently 'the' watch is a Breitling (Rex - contestant no.11)


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Well the 710 has just told me that they are all a bunch of weird Knob heads!

Err...

If she stops watching I'm knacked h34r:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

I am sat in my office working just to avoid that kind of crap. Sometimes I feel like I am becoming a "Victor Meldrew" as I am always moaning about whats on TV and the state of the country.

Actually, I am really looking at a Flightmaster for sale wondering if I could get it past the wife.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Got the eco-zilla past the missus by saying I had a good trade on that watch site thing!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

rev said:


> Got the eco-zilla past the missus by saying I had a good trade on that watch site thing!


The Flightmaster is up at Â£1750, doubt she would believe me


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I despise it with a bleeding passion. Whilst I will not allow it to be screened anywhere in my house what I find disturbing is that the nation*** seems to become obsessed with this ghoulish exercise in voyeurism every summer. I overhear people at work chatting away about it whilst I'm doing my rounds and I can honestly say, I pity these people more than I pity the sad, desperate unfortunates who appear on the show, only to exhaust their alloted fifteen minutes of fame with their cat fighting, infidelity and throwing of histrionics. The fans of the show hold it's contestants in some sort of esteem, or dare I say it awe which is frightening in this day and age that is lacking positive role models.

My only consolation is that it's not quite as popular as it once was but I fear that the programme makers will pull something else out of the magic hat of dumbed down TV. Something much worse. 

Rant over.

*** Or so the tabloid media would have us believe....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Running_man said:


> *** Or so the tabloid media would have us believe....


It's all cross medium marketing. If the 'papers want us to buy their bull5hit then they have to convince us that we're missing out by not watching. The advertisers/sponsors want us to watch, so they pressure the mags to run profile pieces or they pull their ads out of the magazine. Let's face it, it's easier for the tabloids to run a few stories over silly season on a bunch of wannabes than look for real news.

I know a couple of people who have worked on BB - it's great money but they hate it, as it's purely 'edit-driven TV', nothing really happens they just make it look that way...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

DONT FECKIN REMIND ME.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Have just got home from the pub, slightly drunk :blink: sorry very drunk.

Glad to see everyone hates the fecking show. I think they make the viewing figures up :bb:

Roll on Euro 2008, C'mon Norn Iron....ah sh1 t we didn't make it...i hate iceland :lol: :lol:

there's only one David Healey


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Running_man said:


> I despise it with a bleeding passion. Whilst I will not allow it to be screened anywhere in my house what I find disturbing is that the nation*** seems to become obsessed with this ghoulish exercise in voyeurism every summer. I overhear people at work chatting away about it whilst I'm doing my rounds and I can honestly say, I pity these people more than I pity the sad, desperate unfortunates who appear on the show, only to exhaust their alloted fifteen minutes of fame with their cat fighting, infidelity and throwing of histrionics. The fans of the show hold it's contestants in some sort of esteem, or dare I say it awe which is frightening in this day and age that is lacking positive role models.
> 
> My only consolation is that it's not quite as popular as it once was but I fear that the programme makers will pull something else out of the magic hat of dumbed down TV. Something much worse.
> 
> ...


Excellent rant, Andrew. I think Ricky Gervais said it all in the 'Extras' Christmas Special (last year?). If you missed it, you're in for a treat. This is one of the most beautifully written pieces of modern television; a forthright, no-holds-barred condemnation of the medium of so-called Reality TV. Enjoy.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 tried to engage me in conversation about it last night, I just looked at her and said don't you remember the extras xmas special? Won't stop her watching it though 

btw I picked flying fish and I love Maggie too!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I despise it with a bleeding passion. Whilst I will not allow it to be screened anywhere in my house what I find disturbing is that the nation*** seems to become obsessed with this ghoulish exercise in voyeurism every summer. I overhear people at work chatting away about it whilst I'm doing my rounds and I can honestly say, I pity these people more than I pity the sad, desperate unfortunates who appear on the show, only to exhaust their alloted fifteen minutes of fame with their cat fighting, infidelity and throwing of histrionics. The fans of the show hold it's contestants in some sort of esteem, or dare I say it awe which is frightening in this day and age that is lacking positive role models.
> ...


Just watched it and enjoyed! I wished I'd have seen the while episode. Thankyou for the link.

A. 

PS: I've just found out that the production company behind Big Brother is called Endemol. *ENDEMOL??* They probably think it sounds really professional and corporate. I think it sounds like the name of some cream that you shove up your arse to cure piles, genital warts, bad AIDS etc.... h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

they are Dutch started by a Mr Ende and a Mr. Mol ...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

> PS: I've just found out that the production company behind Big Brother is called Endemol. ENDEMOL?? They probably think it sounds really professional and corporate. I think it sounds like the name of some cream that you shove up your arse to cure piles, genital warts, bad AIDS etc....


PMSL :lol: Yes! *Endemol *: to soften the arse. From the German _*Ende*_ (bottom) and the French _*moller*_ (to soften). A mechanism or device used to lubricate the rear end in order to allow **** to flow more freely. How apt! :rofl:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

squareleg said:


> > PS: I've just found out that the production company behind Big Brother is called Endemol. ENDEMOL?? They probably think it sounds really professional and corporate. I think it sounds like the name of some cream that you shove up your arse to cure piles, genital warts, bad AIDS etc....
> 
> 
> PMSL :lol: Yes! *Endemol *: to soften the arse. From the German _*Ende*_ (bottom) and the French _*moller*_ (to soften). A mechanism or device used to lubricate the rear end in order to allow **** to flow more freely. How apt! :rofl:


A perfect description. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

In the words of a Metallica song.....

SO F*****G WHAT!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> > > PS: I've just found out that the production company behind Big Brother is called Endemol. ENDEMOL?? They probably think it sounds really professional and corporate. I think it sounds like the name of some cream that you shove up your arse to cure piles, genital warts, bad AIDS etc....
> ...


Cl-ass :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It is true that the Victorian freak show has never gone away - all these "reality tv" shows are, actually, about as far from reality as it is possible to get (for most normal people).

What bothers me is not only that the programs are made, but the cynical manipulation of contestants and viewers, and the extent to which they are sucked in...


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Stanford said:


> It is true that the Victorian freak show has never gone away - all these "reality tv" shows are, actually, about as far from reality as it is possible to get (for most normal people).
> 
> What bothers me is not only that the programs are made, but the cynical manipulation of contestants and viewers, and the extent to which they are sucked in...


Yeah and you have got to be stupid to audition as well!

they know what they are getting into so...........blah blah blah :lol:


----------

